# Adding a 2nd Drive using WINMFS



## transam9898 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a TCD140060 (Older series 2) (60Gb)that has the TRAY in it for a 2nd drive.

What do I do on WINMFS to the 2nd drive to be able to ADD it Into/With the existing drive ?

Just MFSADD ? (then set it to slave and split the power and install it with a dual connector IDE Cable ?)

thanks in advance


----------



## transam9898 (Oct 25, 2009)

anyone anyone ?? bueller ??


----------



## transam9898 (Oct 25, 2009)

No one here spoke up (Poor forum I guess for help) I figured it out.... With your MAIN Tivo Drive attached and your "Extra space" drive attached, Run winmfs, and do a select rive, Pick your MAIN Drive ((Make sure you havent done a EXPAND on it)) and then for Drive B pick the EXTRA Space Drive, then go up top and pick MFSADD and it will take like 2 seconds, plug them both into your tivo (make sure you have picked the right jumpers, Master and Slave then run your guided setup or whatever, Worked for me after a lot of trail and error


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Patience grasshopper. You would have been much better off transferring and expanding your single drive image to a much larger drive. With two drives you have doubled your chance of catastrophic failure.


----------

